# Jackson COW 7



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

This was started here, I started a new thread at the request of the admins.

I spent about twenty minutes with it (COW7) in the loud lounge at Guitar Center in Falls Church, VA. Other than the neck being painted, it felt really comfortable. Nice neck profile, chunkier than an Ibanez, but very easy to play. The fretwork was suprisingly good, and highly polished. It balanced well with a strap, and looked really mean in all black.

That being said, I now know that I don't want one. Only one pickup, and it was an EMG. I'm not a fan of EMG, and with the odd shape of the 707, I'd be stuck with EMG. It pretty much sounds the same as any guitar with an EMG. I'd need a neck pickup, too, because it is really limited. I also question if it is really mahogany, because the thing was lighter than a Fender Strat. It's a really good seven for $600, but I just know that I'd be tired of it after a couple of months.


----------



## Vince (Aug 31, 2005)

pics?


----------



## Drew (Aug 31, 2005)

Strats have like a pound and a half of finish on them - I should know, mine's damned near indestructable.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 31, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> pics?


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 31, 2005)

Throw that headstock back in the right position and put an original floyd on there and I'd almost pay the outrageous price they want for that thing


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

I wouldn't call $600 outrageous for a guitar with a real EMG, ebony board, and fretwork that put every $1500+ Gibson in the store to absolute shame. I was tempted to pick one up, but I know I wouldn't be able to handle having only one pickup.

It honestly played better than any of the Schecter 7-strings in the store, and any Ibanez or LTD I've ever picked up, but you could probably chalk that up to my preference for Jackson necks profiles. I'd only pick one of the others over it for the tonal options afforded by two pickups. Also, in all fairness, this guitar felt more fragile than any Schecter, Ibanez or LTD in it's price range, and Mike's Washburn Sonic 7 positively put a hurt on it.

I wish Jackson would put out a 7-string that wasn't an artist signature (COW) or an afterthought (DR7, RR7, KE7).


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 31, 2005)

They're cool, but IMO, they didnt play as good as even a RG7321. I Cant stand those painted necks though. But i do agree. The price is quite fair.


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm with you on the painted necks. My main 6-string (Soloist) has a painted neck, and it has been steel wooled smooth.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 31, 2005)

noodles said:


> I wouldn't call $600 outrageous for a guitar with a real EMG, ebony board, and fretwork that put every $1500+ Gibson in the store to absolute shame. I was tempted to pick one up, but I know I wouldn't be able to handle having only one pickup.
> 
> It honestly played better than any of the Schecter 7-strings in the store, and any Ibanez or LTD I've ever picked up, but you could probably chalk that up to my preference for Jackson necks profiles. I'd only pick one of the others over it for the tonal options afforded by two pickups. Also, in all fairness, this guitar felt more fragile than any Schecter, Ibanez or LTD in it's price range, and Mike's Washburn Sonic 7 positively put a hurt on it.
> 
> I wish Jackson would put out a 7-string that wasn't an artist signature (COW) or an afterthought (DR7, RR7, KE7).



600 bucks!, Doh  , Im so used to the high prices, I didnt even look this time I just ass/u/me/d. 600 huh thats almost reasonable. What about it felt unsturdy or fragile, just because it was light or what?


----------



## rx (Sep 1, 2005)

600? I thought it went to around $3000? or is this the cheaper korean version


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 1, 2005)

rx said:


> 600? I thought it went to around $3000? or is this the cheaper korean version



It's the cheaper Japanese version. A CS guitar like this - there's no production USA model - will cost about 3K.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 1, 2005)

noodles said:


> I wish Jackson would put out a 7-string that wasn't an artist signature (COW) or an afterthought (DR7, RR7, KE7).




+1. 

The guitar you tried in the store lasted about 12 hours, I hear (from my old roommate who works at the Falls Church GC). It was a return, trade-in, or buy back (he thinks) so it wasn't technically brand new.

The one I tried in Waldorf MD's Hot Licks felt very cheap to me. Way too lite, unimpressive fret dressings, etc. The KB Rhoads put it to shame IMO.

Not like I'd complain if I found a great deal on one, but when it comes to Jacksons, I'm a picky b*tch.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't care much for that one at the Hot Licks store, either. It wasn't horrible--better than Jackson's previous production sevens, but they were asking more like $700 for it, and I would be unwilling to pay that much.


----------



## JacksonShred (Sep 2, 2005)

The COW was originally supposed to be a king-v if i recall proper. I would have bought that. Jackson needs to start expanding their lines more.


----------



## noodles (Sep 2, 2005)

With Fender at the healm? Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 2, 2005)

what is the likelyhood that that's what COW wanted (the KV), but Jackson (Fender) said "no" b/c of the smaller market for pointy guitars (let alone 7strings)? I'm just starting rumors, but I wouldn't be surprised if Fender talked him out of it - "You're getting a boring dinky, or you're not getting a production model".

Lets place bets on how soon Fender drops the KBond Rhoads and the COW guitars and terminates their endorsements like they did to 99% of their pre-fender roster since, well, who knows who Kevin Bond is and the new FF record is getting mixed (aka shitty) reviews...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 2, 2005)

Well since hardly any have actually made it to stores, I'd give it at least a few more months. If the Guitar Centers start bitching about guitars not moving, then I'd start to worry.


----------



## zultone (Sep 2, 2005)

It says 399$ where I'm looking at?


----------



## Mucus Membrane (Sep 2, 2005)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> what is the likelyhood that that's what COW wanted (the KV), but Jackson (Fender) said "no" b/c of the smaller market for pointy guitars (let alone 7strings)? I'm just starting rumors, but I wouldn't be surprised if Fender talked him out of it - "You're getting a boring dinky, or you're not getting a production model".
> 
> Lets place bets on how soon Fender drops the KBond Rhoads and the COW guitars and terminates their endorsements like they did to 99% of their pre-fender roster since, well, who knows who Kevin Bond is and the new FF record is getting mixed (aka shitty) reviews...



Yeah.... I think you're totally right on the mark. Back in '99-'00 Jackson made the Rhoads and the Kelly in a low-cost 7 string model (RR7R and KE7R) w/ a reverse headstock, duncan designed pickups, and brushed aluminum hardware.

They discontinued these after only a couple of years due to the lack of demand. What a shame.

Now it's nearly impossible to find a 7 string guitar in anything other than the classic strat shape (new) unless you go custom. Or do what I do and scavenge eBay for the few low cost pointy 7 strings that float around every once in awhile.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 4, 2005)

i picked one up and added a tone Knobb and sanded the finnish on the back of the neck and it is a great touring guitar I plan on taking it on the road in Sept matter-o-fact...also I paid $200.00 for it from a student who decided to play and Ibanez in stead...his loss my gain i figured i could not let this deal go...i must say I HATE THE NECK HEEL !!! it is a bolt on neck !!! one of tweo bolt on 7's i have..i prefer neck thru's sorry guys....personnal choice....


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 4, 2005)

JacksonShred said:


> The COW was originally supposed to be a king-v if i recall proper. I would have bought that. Jackson needs to start expanding their lines more.



http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/inventory/images/1320.jpg
Like that?


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 4, 2005)

I would like to see a 'soloist' 7, w/2 EMGs.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 4, 2005)

Man, that headstock is big. Nice guitar though.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 5, 2005)

Ancestor said:


> I would like to see a 'soloist' 7, w/2 EMGs.



I'd love to see one. I've been bugging Jackson for years to make a run of 50 of them, but they won't do it - even though they have the templates for the CINC machines already. (I own a two-hum Soloist 7, and several others have been built.)

Fender knows that the real Jackson freak 7 stringers will cough for the custom shop, so they have no incentive to make a limited production run of 7s...


----------



## Jerich (Sep 5, 2005)

but would they sell? Eaeolian? I do not see an demand for them. Jacksons Custom shop is really $$$. and now with Fender owning them I stay far away from them....Maybe I should get you to send in my demands for a custom heheh !! for that deal !...not many guitar manufactures will sell a guitar without Electronics...I prefer my own...they mark stuff up too much in general..thats across the board not singleing out Jackson....I have a LAG custom coming and I ordered it without electronics...Carvin will not sell me anything without electronics...i think that sucks and guitar custom shops should offer it as an option...they just want to make sure it sustains thats all...i buy two custom guitars a year.....and sell three hehe !!!


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 5, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/inventory/images/1320.jpg
> Like that?


I still say it'd be nicer with a longer body. Like, basically take the body and stretch the body, so that the horns of the "V" aren't any farther apart at the tips, just longer. It would balance out the headstock better.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2005)

Jerich said:


> but would they sell? Eaeolian? I do not see an demand for them. Jacksons Custom shop is really $$$. and now with Fender owning them I stay far away from them....Maybe I should get you to send in my demands for a custom heheh !! for that deal !...not many guitar manufactures will sell a guitar without Electronics...I prefer my own...they mark stuff up too much in general..thats across the board not singleing out Jackson....I have a LAG custom coming and I ordered it without electronics...Carvin will not sell me anything without electronics...i think that sucks and guitar custom shops should offer it as an option...they just want to make sure it sustains thats all...i buy two custom guitars a year.....and sell three hehe !!!



Jackson frequently does runs of 50 or so "custom" guitars at regular retail prices - things like the SLAT-2 - that would probably put a 7 string two-hum Soloist w/Floyd or tunamatic in at about $1500, street. I think they'd sell all 50 without any major issues.

Jackson's Custom Shop is more expensive than someone like KXK, but a Schecter Sunset 7 through a dealer was going to cost me $2800. ('Course, I never went shopping, so I don't know if they were raping me or not.) I'm not out hunting another custom 7 string, though, so what do I know?


----------



## darren (Sep 6, 2005)

If i were to order a custom shop Jackson, it'd be a 7-string original Collen model with a 4+3 headstock.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2005)

darren said:


> If i were to order a custom shop Jackson, it'd be a 7-string original Collen model with a 4+3 headstock.



If I had stayed an endorser - damn Fender! - I was going to order a PC-7.


----------



## JacksonShred (Sep 7, 2005)

what band do you play in Eeaolian?


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 8, 2005)

JacksonShred said:


> what band do you play in Eeaolian?



Division, a metal band from VA. Our now-departed other guitarist Matt and I were Jackson endorsers for 4-5 years. He owns the first 7 string Jackson ever built...


----------

